# My breeding tank set up, suggestions?



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

ok so i have a 10gal tank, set at 82 degrees equipped with water lettuce, a hide out, half cup for bubble nesting, and glass chimney.. Any last minute suggestions before i drop in my male?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

The setup looks good, but IMO the female should have several places to hide from the male if he gets too agressive.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The set up looks really good. nice and clean (for now anyway).

For suggestions, I would suggest many more live plants that look like they are "bunches" like water sprice guppy grass and others as well. Water Sprice is my favorite. "(You can google any of these if you dont know them).

As for the little hidey spot, I would say that is fine. I mean look at the Thia and top breeders in the US. They don't use a ten gallon tank nor do they use a hiding spot for the female. And if they do use a hiding spot then they use a small cup or something in that sense.

I like using snails because they do their "jobs." Snails are really helpful and they help with infusoria and eat the dead fry and food that could contaminate the water. So I would highly suggest either a nice sized apple snail or just a few regular pond snails.

Good Luck! Ah, Crowntails! Beautiful color and nice rays from what I can see from the two pictures. I want to see how this spawn comes out.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

I think you should drop the male and the female in the aquarium at the same time to avoid any territoriality between them


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fasht said:


> I think you should drop the male and the female in the aquarium at the same time to avoid any territoriality between them


This can be done in which ever order the breeder feels works best for them. Though if you look at the picture the female can't really claim anything because she is confined in a glass. The male however will claim the tank.

I myself usually have the female in the hurricane glass and the male wandering all over claiming the tank, though like I said it really depends on the breeder's choice.

Please don't take this as I am trying to put your opinion/suggestion/idea down. I am just explaining other possibilities.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

lol its aight =p, thats why used the word "think" just suggesting xD


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> The set up looks really good. nice and clean (for now anyway).
> 
> For suggestions, I would suggest many more live plants that look like they are "bunches" like water sprice guppy grass and others as well. Water Sprice is my favorite. "(You can google any of these if you dont know them).
> 
> ...




are you saying the snail produces infusoria, or eats it??


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

the snail helps produce the infusoria


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

alright good thing lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yup like Gloria said they help with producing infusoria.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Just remember, no matter what method you choose, it's actually all up to the fish.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

You can also float a cut off bubble wrap to help induce the male to blow his bubble.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

ok so i put in my male and he made a buautiful bubble nest, about 8 inches in diameter.. but my female doesnt show signs of wanting to mate...


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

she darts up and down in the water, hits the glas when hes near and seems frantic to escape


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Jibruno: Is she able to escape him? How long have they been together? Is she released from the glass?


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i havnt released her yet, not sure if i should. my male is still building his nest and theyve been together 3 days now


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well it just depends on how big you want the bubblenest. (When I was newer to breeding, I would usually wait until the bubblenest filled a least 1/3 of the 1/2 cup and then release her, though now I just throw them together and they breed within a few hours to two days.

It is different with other bettas. You see I have never had such trouble with my fish before. They would usually breed in a few hours, but now the female is a little too submissive and the male too aggressive for her so I have to try the other breeder male Draco.

It's really all on you to call the shots.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

i put them together, my male keeps chasing her from the nest


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

jibruno said:


> i put them together, my male keeps chasing her from the nest


Well this will happen for another couple of hours to 2-3 days. Sometimes if the pair is young, this will take long, but if they are spawned once before or are a bit older, I would say they would spawn in a day or a few hours.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

spawning now actually, watching the eggs fall like snow


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

jibruno said:


> spawning now actually, watching the eggs fall like snow


Wow this is pretty exciting! Can you take pictures of them? I would love to see them. The pair is beautiful so I can just imagine what the are going to look like! Speaking of the pair, where did you get them?

How long did it take until after they started? An hour-two?


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

*embrace*

they were together for about a day before they finally "did it"
theyre still going now.. my female seems to be eating most of them though ><


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

and i think he may be eating them too, i see him gather them but doesnt put them in the nest


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

it might take him a little while to figure it out. for the first several embraces my male just sat at the nest or tried to convince her to come back to it while she wandered around eating the eggs. he did eventually figure out what he was supposed to do and did a great job after that


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah thats exactly what hes doing,, hope he figures it out soon


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

How did it go?


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

well this attempt was a failure, they produced eggs and the male placed them in the nest but then over the course of the day destroyed the nest and ate the eggs. 

just my luck, ill be trying my second attempt later this week


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

AWWW, I'm so sorry. 
We all have disappointments like that, I lost a spawn I was really looking foreward to. I had a male and several females from Martinismommy, one week after spawning, all the fry just disappeared, then the male died. Just keep trying, you will suceed if you just don't give up.


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

thank you =]

i wont give up, at least not after the first try lol
im smarter now and more prepared so i look forward to my next try =]


----------

